# ......

## laithemmer

http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:30364   
     ,    ,    *. * . 
-   .  ,  .      - ,  ... :)   ,   ,    , ,   ,     -       .   ,    ,      .   . :) 
     )))) ))

----------


## aneisha

,    ,    . 
, ,   .          . ,     , -     ,      ,    ,    ,   ,        ...      ...   .  . :)    
.  )))))))))

----------


## laithemmer

ҳ   )) ͳ ?       -:)

----------

-   "     ,    ,    .  .http://i020.radikal.ru/0802/5a/ce16be5d7ea4.jpg>  ...       .           ,       . ... -... , ,  -     ,  ?       .  ,     .  . :)"
        .    .))))

----------


## kobieta

,    ,    .  .http://i009.radikal.ru/0802/c0/4256b179745a.jpg>         .   - ,   ,   ,   -  ! :) ,        . :)) ...  - , ,    ? ,      ,   ...     ?     ,     .     . :) 
P.S.  ,

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

,    ,    .  .
  ...       .           ,       . ... -... , ,  -     ,  ?       .  ,     .  . :) 
  ... :)

----------


## laithemmer

:) ͳ     ....ҳ, , ʳ, ... ?
... !!
 !

----------

!!! 
!!!

----------


## laithemmer

**     ,   *DevilsAdvocate* -      .... 
    -    ...  -      ....    -  ҳ! ʳ-   ....
ҳ  -    !   )))

----------

-,    ))))

----------


## kobieta

> -    ...

----------

-=-

----------


## laithemmer

> 

  ͺ,    !        .      ,    ...      ,  !!

----------

,    ,   .

----------


## kobieta

> ͺ,    !        .      ,    ...      ,  !!

   ,   ,     ,            :).

----------


## laithemmer

ͺ...  !    !    쳺))      -  )))

----------

,   ,   ,    .

----------


## aneisha

ͺ, , )))      " ,      ")))))
---.... 
    ,     .       (  ) .   -  ,      .         ))))) 
2  
"-,    ))))" 
    ???)))))))))))0

----------

> "-,    ))))" 
>     ???)))))))))))0

      .  , -.
          .     .))))

----------


## aneisha

))))
        .  
      ..........

----------


## V00D00People

> .  .

   -,  ,  ,       ...

----------


## Mr.Kronko

,    ,    .   
  ...       .           ,       . ... -... , ,  -     ,  ?       .  ,     .  . :)

----------


## aneisha

http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:38425 
    .      .

----------


## Uksus

> .   - ,   ,   ,   -  ! :) ,        . :)) ...  - , ,    ? ,      ,   ...     ?     ,     .     . :)

   ,    )))

----------


## admin

,    .    .     ... -    ,  ,  ,   ,    .            -       ,   ,   .   . .

----------


## Uksus

> http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:38425 
>     .      .

   

> .     .     ,      .   ,              .

  ֳ,        :  

> )
>    .

----------

,   .        . ,  - ,   **. ͳ,  " ".   *Uksus*,    ?     ,   ?     .   ,  .

----------


## Uksus

> *Uksus*,    ?     ,   ?     .   ,  .

    - .
   . , ,      ,    -?    ,   ?    ...  .
   ,           .     .  ,  ,   ?      .     .    ,  .
      , , , - ?

----------


## laithemmer

> http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:38425 
>     .      .

     .         . 
   ....

----------

> - .
>    .

      -    ,      .  -     ,  .    "",     ",         ; ,    ?"          . -  ,      -  ... ,    ,  ,      -  ;  ,   ...  
    -      (,    ).       .  ,     .  

> ,           .     .  ,  ,   ?      .     .    ,  .

   !        ,    ,       ?!      '...
P.S. ,       ? (, ,  ) -   "",    .

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

.     .     ,      .   ,              . 
    . ..            .
 ,       ,    ...

----------


## laithemmer

*DevilsAdvocate*,   -   !

----------

,    ,    *.*
!

----------


## laithemmer

**, :)      ?

----------


## aneisha

Uksus,  
     .   ,     ,     .       ,    .

----------


## Regen

. , : _     ,    ,    .  .
    ,  . :)   ,   ,        .                        . :)     . ,      ,    .       ! :)_ 
  - ...

----------


## Odo

,    ,    .  .   
         .   - ,   ,   ,   -  ! :) ,        . :)) ...  - , ,    ? ,      ,   ...     ?     ,     .     . :)   

> P.S. ,       ? (, ,  ) -   "",    .

   ,      .        ,   Uksus   .

----------


## nickeler

...     
     ,    ,    *.  .*
,    .    .     ... -    ,  ,  ,   ,    . :)           -       ,   ,   .   . . :)

----------


## 23q

...      ...

----------


## Odo

:   ?

----------


## aneisha

*Odo*,    ?

----------

-  
    .   ,          .   -.          .          .          .           .         .   ,     ,      ,     .    ,  ,   ,      .   . ,      ,    ,    ,    .

----------


## kobieta

> -  
>     .   ,          .   -.          .          .          .           .         .   ,     ,      ,     .    ,  ,   ,      .   . ,      ,    ,    ,    .

----------


## aneisha

, ,       
 -  
   ,      .     .       .       .         .   ,    .       .  ,         .      .    ,      ,   .     .    ,      .      ,    .     ,     ,      ,     . ,   ,   ,    .        .      ,     ,

----------


## admin

-    

> ,    .    ,         .    -  -.     ,     .   ,  ,  - .       .       ,    .   ,    .    .   ,

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*,    ?

     ,

----------


## laithemmer

)

----------


## Uksus

-

----------


## Regen

.

----------

